# ttc



## sugarfreerach (Jan 6, 2011)

hi everyone, ive been waiting 6 months to be able to post on here.  Managed to get my hba1c down to 7 and was given the go ahead before christmas. v excited.  Just wondering how soon did you start getting hypos. ive had a few this week but no really worrying ones. I've got to wait another week until i can test (due on next sat) but im looking at every symptom.  I know i'll be extremely lucky to get pregnant first time but you cant help but get a little excited and read every sign.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Rach, can't answer your question, but just wanted to congratulate you on the HbA1c and to wish you luck


----------



## tracey w (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes very best of luck to you, well done on hba1c


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good Luck and well done


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 6, 2011)

oooh good luck m'dear


----------



## rachelha (Jan 6, 2011)

I remember those days of symptom spotting, I almost drove myself nuts.  

I found out I was pregnant this time last year.  I did not Have lots of hypos straight away, but my levels were all over the place.  I remember being really annoyed at Christmas as I weighed all my food, carb counted really carefully but got completely random levels.  

One of the first things I now rapids was a symbol was I went off alcohol completely.  I only had a couple of drinks at hogmanay but felt awful and ended up being I'll.  This was before I knew I was pregnant, I think my body was already protecting the little man.

I hope we hear good news from you very soon.

Rx


----------



## beckyp (Jan 7, 2011)

Ooooh...I hope it's the month for you!  I was trying for 3 or 4 months before hitting the jackpot.  Are you using an ovulation kit?  I was obsessed with pregnancy kits - it can cost a fortune trying!!!

Unfortunately I didn't have hypos either.  My levels were a bit erratic for a while - with lots of highs at night for no apparent reason.  I found out at 5 weeks and from then on have been testing ALL the time - day and night!  It'll all be worth it in April when B-Day arrives!  The hospital did explain to me that hypos are a 'sign' and that it can be from the word go but as I didn't experience it I can't really comment.

I went off beef and it took me ages to realise that it was linked and was the first 'sign' I had!  I also missed out on the tender boobs and morning sickness so just had to wait for a missed period (but because I was obsessed it was only late by about a day!) - I didn't actually believe I was really pregnant until the 13 week scan!  I count myself VERY lucky that I've missed morning sickness because, as I'm sure you'll hear from other members, it can cause lots of hypos which make you feel even more horrid.  

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for the replies! i woke up with high levels this am (13) for no reason and just had a hypo for no reason. but then again i go through phases of that every couple of months anyway so again i wont get my hopes up yet.  just a waiting game i guess. Ive not got an ovulation kit, used some internet sites and obviously just counting 14 days from period. Ive always been a very regular cycle so thats in my favour.  hopefully report  back next week xx thanks again


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow how exciting!!!  I didn't have early hypos as such, just remember second time round my BGs went haywire (despite best efforts) early on, (even had ketones, scary!) then stabilised thankfully, until the hypos in the 3rd tri (yes, I AM obsessed with hypos in the 3rd tri, lol!).

Best of luck - hope all goes well, just take good care of yourself! (I'm guessing you're already on that big dose of folic acid?...)

Take care, 

Twitchy x


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah i feel 'funny' today and a bit burpy ha ha.  yep been on folic acid since october. my nurse says i should have no problems with my age, hba1c and that fact my parents had children too (thats a joke)


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

I just wanted to say good luck with it all. I didn't have the hypo's kick in until a few weeks after I found out I was pregnant but I did find out when I was 3weeks so it was quite early on. xx


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 10, 2011)

how did you find out when you were 3 weeks? i could only get a test that you can take 4 days before period is due.  CAn you buy special ones or did you go to the dr?


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 10, 2011)

ooh so exciting!  to help with 1 hour post meal high, there's been a thread saying take insulin 15 mins before meal.  I dont overdose the insulin ratio as i know i'll just hypo.  My nurse says as well that as long as my sugars are 5-6 2 hours on the dot after meals than thats fine enough for her, and my hba1c seems to suggest its fine.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2011)

Swarbs79 said:


> Hi sugarfreerach! Well, sounds like you and me are pretty much in the same boat. I've been on folic acid since Oct and recently started ttc. Due on Sunday so one day after you. Just can't imagine it will work in the first month but I guess you never know! All very exciting but also very scary too!
> 
> I've been getting tons of hypos but I think its cos I'm trying so hard to get my 1 hour post-meal bg under 7.8. I've had to up my pre-meal dose by 2 units which brings me within range after 1 hour but then I keep going hypo about half an hour to an hour after that if I don't eat anything else. What are other people's experiences? Am I worrying to much? My hbA1c is pretty much always 6.5-7. I'm at the clinic tomorrow so can ask them too.



Hi I took all my injections at least 15 mins before eating when pregnant and tic.  At lunch i tried to make it more like 30mins as I get v high peaks in the afternoon.  This did mean having to plan meals a lot more, but it did work.  The other thing to try is eating low gi foods so the carb. is absorbed slowly.


Hope we hear exciting news from you soon.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah me too im jumping on every symptom thinking oooh is this it?!! must calm self down!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, welcome, and congratulations on breaking that vicious Ha1BC barrier.  Here's my conceiving story, bad bits and good:

I got pregnant first cycle. Actually (!don't be discouraged by this!) I miscarried immediately afterwards: if I hadn't been watching like a hawk and testing every few days, i probably would never even have known I was pregnant. Pregnancy tests are sooo sensitive now: old-fashioned pregnancy tests would never have picked it up.

Went away feeling awful and walked a long distance footpath on my own the following month. Began to feel better.

On coming back home, started a new job but felt emotionally rubbish. Thing started to go wrong right away in the job - turns out I was hypoing almost continually (just got used to it, didn't have warning signs til the last minute) and was even rude to clients, without realising it. Then one day it occurred to me what might be happening and I took a deep breath and a pregnancy test and that was the first I knew of my bump.  I'm 24 weeks now.

Started feeling better almost immediately - I KNEW I wasn't rubbish at my job, that I'd done it perfectly well before - but understanding the reason for things not going well was an enormous relief.  
I ended up moving jobs and immediately, now that I knew what was going on, my control improved again and I've done a good job since.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyway, good luck with it all - the excitement is SOOOO hard to maintain - not many people get preg first cycle but it hope it happens for you!  (I read somewhere that a normal, healthy couple at peak fertility will have a 1 in 4 chance of conceiving every month - don't know how they arrived a that, mind.) Keep us posted!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 15, 2011)

Swarbs,

You sound a bit like me.  If I have a 1:10 ratio units:carbs, an hour later my BG is 14.  But 3-4 hours later, it is within range.

My problem was, I kept testing an hour after eating, saying 'no!  It's too high' and correcting, then sinking immediately into hypo.  Alternatively, I'd have a higher ratio, it'd be normal an hour after eating, but hypo 2-3 hour later.

My HA1bc has never wavered from 5.5.  Last time i was in hospital, the doctor sat me down and gave me a real telling off, saying that although this is great for baby, if I continue to hypo as much as I'm doing, my baby will one day find me in a coma on the floor. He says it would be better to have an HA1bC of 7 than 5.5

So you see, it is possible to overdo it.  Your diabetic team are probably better than me to advise you about 'spikes' after dinner because I'm STILL not controlling them.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 15, 2011)

We knew at 2-3 weeks. I had been off the pill 2 weeks , didnt have peroids on the pill, so we didnt know when my cycle was.

Took a clear blue and it said 2-3 weeks. The doctors couldnt work out how far i was gone, and tryed to tell me i was less pregnant than i was, i think id know when we had sex haha.

If you feel different then you might be, i just knew i was, even when we got a test that said i wasnt i knew it was wrong.

xx


----------



## tracey w (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to be dumb, but what is ttc?


----------



## rachelha (Jan 18, 2011)

tracey w said:


> Sorry to be dumb, but what is ttc?



Trying to conceive


----------

